# Grafik eye



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get the grafik eye in Australia? I found it from len-wallis but their supplier never got back to them with a price.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Illumination Systems sells Grafik Eye in Australia. Hope this helps.

http://illuminationsystems.com.au/


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Mike i'll give them a try.

Cheers,

Simon


----------

